# How much control do cats have over their tail?



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Whenever Cherry is laying on her back, she always wants to grab her tail and groom it. Thing is, she'll grab at it, start grooming, and then flick it away from herself. Usually I'll hold it towards her for her to grab and groom. Is she doing this on purpose or is it just an involuntary thing? 

Anybody else's cats do this?


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it depends on the cat. Squatch is totally clueless where his tail is & it just follows him around. Puddy on the otherhand acts as tho his tail is prehensile. He will twitch it at you as a deliberate annoyance, curl it around my wrist or neck when he is cuddly and has with intention directed it up over the edge of my plate like a heat seeking nom collector. The other cats are inbetween these 2 on how they use the tail. It is always a mood flag.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i always wondered if they could actually feel their own tail. of course they can if it gets stepped on or a door slams on it, but when they're kittens and attack their own tails, i always think, "i can see being entertained, but don't they know where it's going to go next?"

so i have no idea how much control they have. one of my cats walks around with his sticking straight up most of the time, except when he's acting shady (and i have no idea what he's been up to lol), then he kind of hop-walks and puts his tail down. the other two mostly saunter around with theirs down like they have no place to be in any hurry.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't really think they have any control over it, it seems to be an involuntary thing. My cat seems to get annoyed with her tail sometimes and tries to hold it down if it keeps moving when she's lying down, so cute!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

bkitty said:


> I think it depends on the cat. Squatch is totally clueless where his tail is & it just follows him around. Puddy on the otherhand acts as tho his tail is prehensile. He will twitch it at you as a deliberate annoyance, curl it around my wrist or neck when he is cuddly and has with intention directed it up over the edge of my plate like a heat seeking nom collector. The other cats are inbetween these 2 on how they use the tail. It is always a mood flag.


Lol @ heat seeking nom collector. I love your description of your kitty's tail. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

